# gemmy's animated butler



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

hey everyone, i was wandering if gemmy was going to make the edwardian butler for 2007 the one where the mouth moves and it comes with a mic. and aux. jacks.. thanks..


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

For 2007, Gemmy has the 6 ft Halloween Edwardian Butler in the black outfit. I didn't see any mention of the external microphone or moving mouth.

http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=27308&subCatId=234&parent=41


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

thaNKS FOR REPLYING SO FAST... i checked the website and the one im talking about came with a burgundy colored outfit.. my luck that they wont make it this year. ..kauffmens had one last year on display and i kept tapping him expecting it to do something ..then all of a sudden he looked at me (moving his head, eyes and mouth) and said 'do that again and see what happens" HA,HA HA,i jumped back about a foot and the lady at the register busted up laughing i think they called it the deluxe edwardian butler but not sure.. thanks fester


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There's one on ebay for $199 obo Item number: 110089545955


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

If you can't get the Edwardian Butler, the animated Count Vigor, which is really supposed to be Bela Lugosi, is also great. My wife purchased it last year and we loved it. The motion sensors on any of these figures don't work to well especially at night. But there is a very simple work-around to fix that so they run continous. But aside from that, you won't go wrong with this one. Here is an ad from Ebay, and it's very overpriced. But you can find them well below $200.00 if you look for one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANIMATED-LIFE-S...goryZ910QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Garden Ridge has the butler that you are thinking of for $150. It's the same butler as the one haunti linked you to, just dressed differently. That particular year, they had a hat with long hair. Most year's (including this one) they are a bald butler. I've never seen one with a moving mouth or a mic input. 

Gemmy has a spirit ball with the same face mold of the butler, but with a rubber mask that moves its mouth. I'm not sure that they ever put that rubberized mouth moving head on the butler body. The butler's head is usually a solid plastic. 

But new this year, at least to me, at Garden Ridge is a butler that looks kind of like Alfred Hitchcock. Head and eyes move, but his mouth did not. However, he looks like his head is made of a soft plyable substance that would facilitate the moving mouth. The display was high above head and I couldn't reach it to see if the motor in the display was not working, or if it wasn't built to move. 

They also had Count Vigor and several others. One removes his head from his body. That is another new one on me. 

Good luck in finding what you wanted.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I believe the Gemmy butlers are different in the sounds they make. The one in the top hat and dark clothing that Wal-Mart sold last year shown here on gemmy.com which looks cool is more "friendly" but his chest breathes as one of his programmed sounds and I think it does accept a microphone while the bald one Wal-Mart sold two years ago said much less and was creepier as a result. Don't quote me on that but I think I'm not too far off. I had last year's Wal-Mart butler with the top hat but I took it back because he talked too much instead of just turning his head and moving his eyes and was too cute not creepy. But otherwise pretty impressive and worked just fine. Hallwoeen Express had the one Wal-Mart had two years ago with no hat and burgundy and brown clothes. He didn't seem to say the same things, have the same voice nor talk as much and that's how I remembered him at Wal-Mart two years ago. You do have to get close to the sensor in the front of th ebase to make it work but there's a switch in the back that allows you to press a button on the front to make him work also.

Spencer's had Count Vigor on display last year. His eyes glow red. One of them was burnt out and so he didn't look as good. Otherwise I thought he was pretty cool. He does have sort of a Bela Lugosi voice.


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

the one i saw looked alot like the one hauntoholic (sorry if spelled incorrectly)posted but had a burgundy color and had long hair but no hat . and his chest didnt move in or out like the ones i have seen at walmart... i was also checking out count vigor he looks pretty cool too... im going to check ebay and see if thats the one... thanks again everyone...fester


----------



## festerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

thats the one..hauntiholic thanks for that link...you guys ought to check it out because its not like the other butlers, this one has aux. jacks and can make him say whatever you want...thanks again


----------

